# Verzauberkunst als Ergänzung zu Alchemie



## julietta_0303 (27. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen

Kurze Info über den aktuellen Stand:

85er Magiern mit Beruf Kräuterkunde auf 525 und Alchemie 490

85er Priesterin mit Beruf Kräuterkunde auf 525 und Alchemie 525


Nun zweifle ich daran, ob es sich lohnt, mit beiden Chars die selben Berufe auszuüben, da mich die Verzauberkunst schon seit längerem interessiert.

Ich könnte mit der Priesterin Kräuterkunde verlernen und dafür Verzauberkunst skillen - die Magierin könnte die Priesterin dann trotzdem noch mit den benötigten Kräutern versorgen.



Gross raiden möchte ich nicht mehr, höchstens gelegentlich. Instanzen, ein wenig PvP und das Handeln im Auktionshaus stehen für mich momentan im Fokus.

Wäre der Wechsel des Berufs eurer Ansicht nach sinnvoll?



Vielen Dank und liebe Grüsse

Yuny


----------



## Gloin (27. Februar 2012)

Mit der Magierin beide Berufe verlernen, dann gibt es zwei Optionen, die Sinn machen:

1. VZ und Inscription skillen - VZ möchtest du ja und Inscription, weil du damit auch vom Kräutersammeln des anderen Chars profitierst.

2. VZ und Schneider skillen - VZ ist klar und Schneiderei weil du halt ein Stoffie bist und da ganz nette Sets bei sind


----------



## julietta_0303 (27. Februar 2012)

Hallo Gloin

Vielen Dank für deinen Beitrag.
Ich muss noch ergänzend sagen, dass bisher eigentlich die Priesterin mein Maincharakter war.
Deshalb bin ich mir ein wenig unsicher, ob ich der Priesterin nicht zwei herstellende Berufe "spendieren" will und dafür die Magierin zurücksteckt.
Lohnt sich denn Verzauberkunst (verdienstmässig, Boni) noch? Und würdest du als Ergänzung eher auf Inschriften oder Schneiderei gehen?

Vielen Dank und liebe Grüsse
Yuny


----------



## Gloin (27. Februar 2012)

Naja also ich würds persönlich so machen:

Mit der Priesterin Alchi behalten, ist ja schon auf 525. Dazu Inscription mit der Priesterin skillen, dann hast du beide verarbeitende Berufe auf dem gleichen Char. Mit der Magierin behältst du Kräuterkunde und nimmst dazu VZ. Und auch wenn viele was anderes sagen: ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, dass sich Verzauberkunst immer noch lohnt, selbst wenn man nur die entzauberten Mats im AH verkauft, macht man noch nen guten Schnitt damit. 

Die Boni sind halt die Ringverzauberungen, die dir aktuell noch jeweils +40 eines Wertes auf jeden Ring gewähren und das gegen nur einen himmlischen Splitter als Materialkosten.


----------



## Cassiopheia (27. Februar 2012)

Grad wenn du dich für Handel im Auktionshaus interessierst würd ich mir überlegen nicht auf beiden Chars Alchemie zu behalten (mit unterschiedlichen Spezis - ich hab zB alle 3 abgedeckt^^). 2x Kräuterkunde ist aber natürlich nicht nötig und da VZ keinen Farmberuf erfordert wäre es neben Inschriftenkunde die beste Wahl. Und nen eigenen Verzauberer zu haben ist auf jedenfall praktisch. Vom Berufsbonus tun sich alle Berufe nicht sonderlich viel (Schmied sticht etwas raus wenn man episch sockelt).


----------



## julietta_0303 (28. Februar 2012)

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten!

Ich habe bisher zwar eher die Erfahrung gemacht, dass sich die Herstellung von Fläschchen etc. im Endeffekt nicht lohnt, da die Kräuter teurer verkauft werden können. Kann aber sein, dass sich das wieder geändert hat.
Denkst du, dass sich die Spezialisierung derartig lohnt?


Inschriftenkunde bin ich mir ein wenig unsicher, ob das noch rentiert?


----------



## Cassiopheia (28. Februar 2012)

Was sich rentiert hängt natürlich vom Server ab.

Fläschchen lohnen sich bei uns nicht um Gold zu machen. Aber ich habs gern für Eigenbedarf. Transmute Alchi kann man aber ganz gut zu Gold machen (rare Gems geben zB keinen Transmute-CD...) Inschriftenkunde kommt stark drauf an. Bei den Rezepten vom Lehrer gibts natürlich mehr Konkurrenz und die Bücher der Inschriftenforschung sind teilweise sehr teuer (bei uns 1500g / Stk). Ich würde also auch eher Verzauberungskunst vorziehen (auch da gibts natürlich Konkurrenz - aber man kann mit einem beruf aus hergestellten Items oder Rohmats zum verkaufen wählen). Außerdem braucht man das auch häufiger für sich selber..^^


----------



## Gloin (28. Februar 2012)

Ich hab durchaus die Erfahrung gemacht, dass sich der Fläschchen Verkauf lohnt, da zumindest bei mir die Procs recht häufig kommen. Und gerade am Mittwoch Abend, wenn alle Raider neue IDs haben verkaufen sie sich auch meist zu guten Preisen - man kann sie sogar nicht übers AH, sondern über den Handelschan anbieten und wird sie los.


----------



## Stevesteel (29. Februar 2012)

Gloin schrieb:


> Ich hab durchaus die Erfahrung gemacht, dass sich der Fläschchen Verkauf lohnt, da zumindest bei mir die Procs recht häufig kommen. Und gerade am Mittwoch Abend, wenn alle Raider neue IDs haben verkaufen sie sich auch meist zu guten Preisen - man kann sie sogar nicht übers AH, sondern über den Handelschan anbieten und wird sie los.



Da siehts auf meinem Server anders aus.
Raidgruppen haben mittlwerweile alle Schlachtzugkessel und Mahle.
Deshalb verkaufen sich die Zutaten dafür besser.


----------



## Fordtaurus (13. April 2012)

Als Alchimist gleichzeitig Verzauberer zu sein, ist auch garnicht verkehrt. Man kann sich mit relativ geringem Aufwand diese 359Alchemiesteine herstellen und sie mit Verzauberungskunst in einen (oder mit Gildenboni und Glück) oder mehrere Mahlstromkristalle entzaubern.... 

so long



Ford


----------

